# Word Problems



## kingjohno (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problems as this user

I've attached the system info file.

I've got SP1 for office installed. AND I've got the 2007 compatibility pack installed, as I've only just recently upgraded from 2002.

I've tried doing a reinstall.

Strangely, all the other office programs seem to work.

I've attached the system info file.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

First, what do you mean that you "tried doing a re-install"? When was this, what was the reason and what was the outcome?

I went through the msinfo32 file (thankyou!) and found that you have many other app crashes besides Word. The WERCON portion of msinfo32 shows at least 154 app crashes/hangs in the last 2 months. Here is a list of them sorted in descending chronological order:

```
23/08/2008 17:50	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x45428028, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.6300.5000, time stamp 0x476076b7, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003ab89, process id 0x9bc, application start time 0x01c90547b94761f0.
23/08/2008 17:32	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x04650ae8, process id 0x15bc, application start time 0x01c9053e472894e6.
23/08/2008 11:49	Application Error	Faulting application GLB31D0.tmp, version 7.1.254.0, time stamp 0x3bd86c3f, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00043387, process id 0x1aa0, application start time 0x01c905164abcbe04.
23/08/2008 16:36	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x45428028, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.6213.1000, time stamp 0x46eafebf, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003aff6, process id 0xeb8, application start time 0x01c9053e5aa5ed40.
23/08/2008 17:21	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x45428028, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.6213.1000, time stamp 0x46eafebf, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003aff6, process id 0x16cc, application start time 0x01c905449025ef0e.
23/08/2008 17:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 591736008, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=604&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=591736008
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: WINWORD.EXE
P2: 12.0.4518.1014
P3: 45428028
P4: mso.dll
P5: 12.0.6213.1000
P6: 46eafebf
P7: c0000005
P8: 0003aff6
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\6628156.cvr
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\6628171.od
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER253F.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\6595890.od
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\CVRA523.tmp.cvr

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report11340ad4
22/08/2008 20:00	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.6213.1000, time stamp 0x46eafebf, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003aff6, process id 0xb90, application start time 0x01c90491b6fd2c31.
22/08/2008 21:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 312827510, type 5
Event Name: OffDiag12
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 3b1505a7-fbad-4c77-8f8b-63a7519b8dbf7245a5d8-c3ac-4d79-bf3b-3f369e834abf
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\31501921.od
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\CrashHangs.log
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\DiskErrors.log
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\od.cvr
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\OfficeDiagnostics.log
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\OfficeSessions.log
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\SetupDiagnostics.xml
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\smart.xml
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\systemaudit.log
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\SystemRestore.wql
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0924b101\WindowsInstaller.log

These files may be available here:

22/08/2008 19:59	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.6213.1000, time stamp 0x46eafebf, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003aff6, process id 0x1808, application start time 0x01c904915dff33cc.
22/08/2008 13:02	Application Hang	The program POWERPNT.EXE version 12.0.6300.5000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1be4 Start Time: 01c904572c145a1c Termination Time: 47
22/08/2008 21:10	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.6213.1000, time stamp 0x46eafebf, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003aff6, process id 0x1b74, application start time 0x01c9049b4f4c8ac3.
21/08/2008 08:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 109967169, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CakeMania2_AOL.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR855C.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

20/08/2008 10:58	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x04032eb8, process id 0x1454, application start time 0x01c90299acf66450.
20/08/2008 10:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 310849219, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: StackHash_efbb
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: 04032eb8
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER98F7.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1b49b539
20/08/2008 13:08	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x046e1fd0, process id 0x1754, application start time 0x01c902b595bda345.
20/08/2008 13:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 86835078, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CakeMania2.RWG
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\RDRAB56.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

20/08/2008 20:38	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3105 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 233c Start Time: 01c902fe051ad42b Termination Time: 11
18/08/2008 16:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 132959975, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: prog.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR40DA.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

18/08/2008 18:01	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x4542867b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003977b, process id 0x13cc, application start time 0x01c9015c63349afa.
18/08/2008 21:36	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x009f00c4, process id 0x1be0, application start time 0x01c9017593d53435.
18/08/2008 17:59	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x4542867b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003977b, process id 0x1cbc, application start time 0x01c9015b78c1ed74.
18/08/2008 15:16	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x4542867b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003977b, process id 0x1c94, application start time 0x01c90145681e6193.
18/08/2008 15:17	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 759990537, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=604&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=759990537
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: WINWORD.EXE
P2: 12.0.6308.5000
P3: 47e547c5
P4: mso.dll
P5: 12.0.4518.1014
P6: 4542867b
P7: c0000005
P8: 0003977b
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\7129875.cvr
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\7129890.od
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WERCD07.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report19e534d9
18/08/2008 18:00	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x4542867b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003977b, process id 0x19d4, application start time 0x01c9015c3daa5f63.
17/08/2008 18:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 86206652, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CakeMania2.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\RDREA4E.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

17/08/2008 18:04	Application Hang	The program SC3.EXE version 1.0.557.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: ee0 Start Time: 01c90076ee1772f5 Termination Time: 18
17/08/2008 18:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 97450625, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SC3.EXE
P2: 1.0.557.0
P3: 36898d1a
P4: 3f8f
P5: 6144
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER13FA.tmp.appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report14041b7c
17/08/2008 13:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9323963, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SC3.EXE
P2: 1.0.557.0
P3: SimCity 3000
P4: unknown
P5: Maxis
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\{b077ad65-82d3-4bab-8a94-39099aeb3e1b}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab15F9.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report14cb2839
16/08/2008 17:19	Application Hang	The program Motorola Driver Installer.exe version 2.8.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1ec8 Start Time: 01c8ffc3d1dccb29 Termination Time: 31
16/08/2008 18:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9323963, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SC3.EXE
P2: 1.0.557.0
P3: SimCity 3000
P4: unknown
P5: Maxis
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\{abe3e904-a7e4-49a1-8d47-a67c4db2b72c}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab4715.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report14f14f91
16/08/2008 17:19	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x4542867b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003977b, process id 0xf18, application start time 0x01c8ffc402abd5ea.
15/08/2008 14:58	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x4542867b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003977b, process id 0x1d30, application start time 0x01c8fee75f4a8ae6.
15/08/2008 10:49	Application Hang	The program SketchUp.exe version 6.0.515.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 180c Start Time: 01c8febedea7db69 Termination Time: 16
14/08/2008 17:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1c412466
14/08/2008 11:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 280303405, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: NPSWF32.dll_unloaded
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 47e86fa6
P7: 300cb96e
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER56FF.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report01486d17
14/08/2008 14:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 306267710, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: POWERPNT.EXE
P2: 12.0.6300.5000
P3: 47606dee
P4: 8309
P5: 6144
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\CVR4244.tmp.cvr
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\16466500.od
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WERF982.tmp.appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report123944f2
14/08/2008 14:26	Application Hang	The program POWERPNT.EXE version 12.0.6300.5000 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1fdc Start Time: 01c8fe0fa5fe06fd Termination Time: 0
14/08/2008 21:31	Application Error	Faulting application WINWORD.EXE, version 12.0.6308.5000, time stamp 0x47e547c5, faulting module mso.dll, version 12.0.4518.1014, time stamp 0x4542867b, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0003977b, process id 0x1cb4, application start time 0x01c8fe55164e47db.
14/08/2008 10:58	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module NPSWF32.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e86fa6, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300cb96e, process id 0x1f58, application start time 0x01c8fdf498ebd163.
13/08/2008 17:25	Application Hang	The program NoLimitsSimulator.exe version 1.5.5.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 97c Start Time: 01c8fd697d3f5008 Termination Time: 346
12/08/2008 08:32	Application Error	Faulting application hpqtra08.exe, version 82.0.188.0, time stamp 0x459b302b, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a7a6, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x000252ac, process id 0x9d0, application start time 0x01c8fc55d5e07dd2.
07/08/2008 18:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 301297277, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: StackHash_fd00
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: 04350b00
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER49EA.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report046b9484
07/08/2008 18:18	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x04350b00, process id 0x3d8, application start time 0x01c8f8738929edb5.
06/08/2008 23:00	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x01f80ab8, process id 0xb98, application start time 0x01c8f802edad4622.
05/08/2008 22:01	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x01e790c8, process id 0x18d0, application start time 0x01c8f72d2006be36.
04/08/2008 09:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 38172723, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Adobe Premiere Pro.exe
P2: 3.0.0.0
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR327A.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

04/08/2008 09:20	Application Error	Faulting application Adobe Premiere Pro.exe, version 3.0.0.0, time stamp 0x465d3f5e, faulting module MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.1434, time stamp 0x4757746d, exception code 0xc000000d, fault offset 0x00008aa0, process id 0x804, application start time 0x01c8f61314b6e0b2.
04/08/2008 09:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 166543335, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Adobe Premiere Pro.exe
P2: 3.0.0.0
P3: 465d3f5e
P4: MSVCR80.dll
P5: 8.0.50727.1434
P6: 4757746d
P7: 00008aa0
P8: c000000d
P9: 00000000
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER8764.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report11c1a377
30/07/2008 16:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 170759848, type 5
Event Name: CEIPOptinEvent
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 0
P2: 1
P3: 0
P4: 0
P5: 4650
P6: f2
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:

30/07/2008 20:43	Application Error	Faulting application msnmsgr.exe, version 8.5.1302.1018, time stamp 0x4717a53b, faulting module MRSystem.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47212685, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0de98513, process id 0xdd4, application start time 0x01c8f25f0ec98072.
30/07/2008 20:43	Application Error	Faulting application msnmsgr.exe, version 8.5.1302.1018, time stamp 0x4717a53b, faulting module MRSystem.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47212685, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0dfb1590, process id 0xdd4, application start time 0x01c8f25f0ec98072.
30/07/2008 20:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 122224264, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: msnmsgr.exe
P2: 8.5.1302.1018
P3: 4717a53b
P4: MRSystem.dll_unloaded
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 47212685
P7: 0dfb1590
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WERD12A.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report15aedbe8
27/07/2008 08:51	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module NPSWF32.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45db8c68, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300b9e2e, process id 0x17e4, application start time 0x01c8efbee9e513cc.
27/07/2008 08:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 282472296, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: NPSWF32.dll_unloaded
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 45db8c68
P7: 300b9e2e
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC1E6.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0e3b0d14
26/07/2008 22:04	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x03e50de0, process id 0xdec, application start time 0x01c8ef42beb83661.
24/07/2008 18:26	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module NPSWF32.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45db8c68, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300b9e2e, process id 0x193c, application start time 0x01c8edaefd1ad632.
24/07/2008 19:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 282472296, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: NPSWF32.dll_unloaded
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 45db8c68
P7: 300b9e2e
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER1B81.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1a27d15c
23/07/2008 21:17	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module NPSWF32.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45db8c68, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300b9e2e, process id 0x10c, application start time 0x01c8ecffb035f5e0.
23/07/2008 21:17	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 282472296, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: NPSWF32.dll_unloaded
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 45db8c68
P7: 300b9e2e
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WERE07B.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0d9ef5d8
22/07/2008 07:52	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 282472296, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 486bac70
P4: NPSWF32.dll_unloaded
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 45db8c68
P7: 300b9e2e
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WERDA9B.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report19b4352e
22/07/2008 07:52	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module NPSWF32.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45db8c68, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300b9e2e, process id 0xfa0, application start time 0x01c8ebce48bfd386.
22/07/2008 20:27	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300b9e2e, process id 0xbcc, application start time 0x01c8ec14bd447838.
20/07/2008 21:28	Application Error	Faulting application RCT3plus.exe, version 3.2.8.11, time stamp 0x4346c23f, faulting module RCT3plus.exe, version 3.2.8.11, time stamp 0x4346c23f, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x008deed8, process id 0xc58, application start time 0x01c8eaadccae374a.
18/07/2008 14:24	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6000.16549 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1c8 Start Time: 01c8e8d88e933c66 Termination Time: 63
17/07/2008 15:51	Application Hang	The program Photoshop.exe version 10.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 900 Start Time: 01c8e8249b1b8eca Termination Time: 0
17/07/2008 17:29	Application Error	Faulting application flash.exe, version 9.0.0.494, time stamp 0x46015140, faulting module flash.exe, version 9.0.0.494, time stamp 0x46015140, exception code 0x80000003, fault offset 0x0034006e, process id 0x1078, application start time 0x01c8e832812508fe.
17/07/2008 17:28	Application Error	Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6000.16549, time stamp 0x46d230c5, faulting module VersionCueCS3.cpl_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x45e2c1b9, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0c13f8a0, process id 0xf48, application start time 0x01c8e8244f383ebd.
17/07/2008 17:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 419308720, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: flash.exe
P2: 9.0.0.494
P3: 46015140
P4: flash.exe
P5: 9.0.0.494
P6: 46015140
P7: 80000003
P8: 0034006e
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER1819.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0a6d524e
16/07/2008 16:08	Application Error	Faulting application ahc.exe, version 1.0.0.793, time stamp 0x4237ba36, faulting module BIB.dll, version 1.1.17.1, time stamp 0x403cedbd, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00004a4d, process id 0x15a4, application start time 0x01c8e75e26990ecc.
16/07/2008 16:10	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3071 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1504 Start Time: 01c8e75e0a70546c Termination Time: 15
16/07/2008 15:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report116dfe7f
16/07/2008 16:02	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report13e6eb31
16/07/2008 15:15	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bdc9, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000af1c9, process id 0x1098, application start time 0x01c8e7538a52f30c.
16/07/2008 06:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0a2cca15
15/07/2008 06:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report152d2c88
15/07/2008 18:31	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bd80, exception code 0xe06d7363, fault offset 0x0001b09e, process id 0x1810, application start time 0x01c8e6a90d8e2797.
15/07/2008 18:32	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module xul.dll, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebb91, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x000824dd, process id 0x1e04, application start time 0x01c8e6a914a96ffa.
14/07/2008 14:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0bf8dfe2
14/07/2008 15:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 33715772, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Autoplay.exe
P2: 5.1.0.0
P3: AutoPlay
P4: Autoplay
P5: Adobe Systems Incorporated
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\{7b645fce-c5cf-4dd0-9e51-1510ba848564}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab1150.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0d5321ba
14/07/2008 06:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0914d476
14/07/2008 15:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0bb91b53
13/07/2008 07:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report04918131
13/07/2008 20:24	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module xul.dll, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebb91, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0008e7d2, process id 0x1b28, application start time 0x01c8e5236a10dd61.
13/07/2008 21:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report05f38bfb
13/07/2008 21:03	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module NPSWF32.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e86fa6, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300cb96e, process id 0x1898, application start time 0x01c8e5268a653988.
13/07/2008 08:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report049cf6aa
12/07/2008 09:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report124379f4
12/07/2008 10:12	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x02f62880, process id 0x12bc, application start time 0x01c8e4013b7b7975.
12/07/2008 21:11	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3071 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 2574 Start Time: 01c8e46250810d30 Termination Time: 16
12/07/2008 09:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report108adcde
11/07/2008 14:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0eb97f9d
11/07/2008 07:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report05c4f051
11/07/2008 07:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report121d5e09
11/07/2008 17:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1cae53ca
10/07/2008 16:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report13d9ea7a
10/07/2008 16:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1985808b
10/07/2008 06:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0a9d6dd8
09/07/2008 16:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report11a7255e
09/07/2008 16:56	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3071 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 17e4 Start Time: 01c8e1e043674dc1 Termination Time: 27
09/07/2008 19:57	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x03111eb0, process id 0x17ec, application start time 0x01c8e1e504484e92.
08/07/2008 15:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report12217327
08/07/2008 16:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0211063a
08/07/2008 06:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report124a3acd
08/07/2008 20:08	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x01982b90, process id 0x1814, application start time 0x01c8e130931db620.
07/07/2008 06:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1504ae37
07/07/2008 06:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 277855321, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3071
P3: 483ebafb
P4: StackHash_4c8c
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: 03ed0b00
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3CF6.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report11bd52c0
07/07/2008 06:42	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x03ed0b00, process id 0x1650, application start time 0x01c8dffa50cc4098.
07/07/2008 06:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0b0925f2
07/07/2008 16:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report12accae7
07/07/2008 20:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 807858489, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3071
P3: 483ebafb
P4: StackHash_ae5e
P5: 6.0.6000.16386
P6: 4549bdc9
P7: c0000374
P8: 000af1c9
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER50D6.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0f956921
07/07/2008 20:10	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549bdc9, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x000af1c9, process id 0x1498, application start time 0x01c8e05238021eda.
07/07/2008 16:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0b051f3b
06/07/2008 18:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report04596efc
06/07/2008 08:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1232d509
06/07/2008 08:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report08d2530d
05/07/2008 14:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0c9cf5f7
05/07/2008 08:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report166f8e76
05/07/2008 08:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0bedf741
05/07/2008 14:44	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3071 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1204 Start Time: 01c8deac37d9c213 Termination Time: 31
04/07/2008 06:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0ddb136f
04/07/2008 14:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report133d26f1
04/07/2008 14:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report12f99546
04/07/2008 20:20	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x300cb96e, process id 0x150, application start time 0x01c8ddf13d10c54e.
04/07/2008 20:56	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3071 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: f30 Start Time: 01c8de1362ea380f Termination Time: 694
03/07/2008 16:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report05047f38
03/07/2008 21:28	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3071 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 19e8 Start Time: 01c8dd50f97671f4 Termination Time: 50
03/07/2008 21:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 275586170, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3071
P3: 483ebafb
P4: 5e70
P5: 2048
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WERFB0A.tmp.appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1d3405a9
03/07/2008 16:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report13c1a14c
02/07/2008 15:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report04ac7a84
02/07/2008 15:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report04a15bc7
02/07/2008 06:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report049d0fca
02/07/2008 18:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report11e56c80
02/07/2008 19:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report14e0bfbb
02/07/2008 14:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report049f6112
01/07/2008 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 376468191, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: mps.exe
P2: 9.2.131.0
P3: 45b6a44b
P4: StackHash_6b60
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
P8: 7fffffff
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1185faa3\WEREC0D.tmp.version.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1185faa3\WEREC0E.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1185faa3\WEREE51.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1185faa3\WERFA49.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0492e2c5
01/07/2008 21:31	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x040dfee8, process id 0x18cc, application start time 0x01c8dbbe39d51e64.
01/07/2008 21:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 274070115, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3071
P3: 483ebafb
P4: StackHash_e3a2
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: 040dfee8
P8: c0000005
P9: 00000008
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER4A0A.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report05566013
01/07/2008 19:34	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x038a2ee8, process id 0x12c4, application start time 0x01c8dba68c27dac0.
01/07/2008 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0492d4ea
01/07/2008 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10, type 5
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFramework
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: Wireless LAN Helper Class
P3: AutoConfig Helper Class
P4: 1.0
P5: 01
P6: 2
P7: 0
P8: 1A78AD8
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report105234f7\eventlog.etl

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0492df3a
01/07/2008 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 376889083, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: mps.exe
P2: 9.2.131.0
P3: 45b6a44b
P4: StackHash_6b60
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
P8: 834a00e0
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1dbc2dcf\WER20EE.tmp.version.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1dbc2dcf\WER20EF.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1dbc2dcf\WER213E.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1dbc2dcf\WER2D74.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0492f3ad
01/07/2008 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 376449302, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: mps.exe
P2: 9.2.131.0
P3: 45b6a44b
P4: StackHash_6b60
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
P8: 9be940c0
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1445c6bd\WERB8F2.tmp.version.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1445c6bd\WERB8F3.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1445c6bd\WERB971.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1445c6bd\WERC663.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0492ed15
01/07/2008 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 376889083, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: mps.exe
P2: 9.2.131.0
P3: 45b6a44b
P4: StackHash_6b60
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
P8: 834a00e0
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1245c4c4\WERB802.tmp.version.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1245c4c4\WERB803.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1245c4c4\WERB8BF.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report1245c4c4\WERC469.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0492e5e1
01/07/2008 15:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8862879, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: 000000FF
P3: lvpro3s.inf
P4: a41d20be5232ac177d63a3fce8a82ee24ffcd132
P5: PID08CE.VISTA
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\DMIAEC4.tmp.log.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0342b0c8\oem11.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report049e29da
01/07/2008 15:42	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 10, type 5
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFramework
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: NapHelperClass
P3: NetworkAccessProtection
P4: 1.0
P5: 01
P6: 2
P7: 0
P8: 1A78AD8
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report10523526\eventlog.etl

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0492e13e
29/06/2008 17:04	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.0.3071 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: fdc Start Time: 01c8d9fc1f264e12 Termination Time: 55
27/06/2008 22:07	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x02a70cc8, process id 0xd3c, application start time 0x01c8d88d616f9edc.
25/06/2008 20:29	Application Error	Faulting application QuickTimePlayer.exe, version 7.4.1.14, time stamp 0x47a28143, faulting module QuickTimePlayer.exe, version 7.4.1.14, time stamp 0x47a28143, exception code 0xc0000409, fault offset 0x0000130d, process id 0x634, application start time 0x01c8d701f9e7fe37.
25/06/2008 20:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 167421046, type 5
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: QuickTimePlayer.exe
P2: 7.4.1.14
P3: 47a28143
P4: QuickTimePlayer.exe
P5: 7.4.1.14
P6: 47a28143
P7: 0000130d
P8: c0000409
P9: 00000000
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\WER6834.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report149efd8e
24/06/2008 20:04	Application Hang	The program Photoshop.exe version 9.0.2.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1714 Start Time: 01c8d62e8d588631 Termination Time: 470
23/06/2008 17:19	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3071, time stamp 0x483ebafb, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x02472f10, process id 0x158, application start time 0x01c8d54e517ea2cd.
21/06/2008 13:05	Application Hang	The program Flash.exe version 8.0.0.478 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: f0c Start Time: 01c8d39c8fae2cce Termination Time: 16
17/06/2008 15:32	Application Error	Faulting application mcproxy.exe, version 1.2.138.0, time stamp 0x461e42ac, faulting module mcadaptr.dll, version 8.2.137.0, time stamp 0x461c1acc, exception code 0x40000015, fault offset 0x0000259f, process id 0xc54, application start time 0x01c8d08f2b589c06.
17/06/2008 15:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 415585701, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=13129&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=415585701
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: mcproxy.exe
P2: 1.2.138.0
P3: 461e42ac
P4: mcadaptr.dll
P5: 8.2.137.0
P6: 461c1acc
P7: 40000015
P8: 0000259f
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report09167b12\WER5308.tmp.version.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report09167b12\WER5309.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report09167b12\WER5387.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report09167b12\WER7865.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report09aa95fc
```

Please check the following for additional information on these crashes:
*• Problem Reports and Solutions* -
START | type wercon.exe into the Start Search box | right-click on wercon.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view "See Problems to Check".

*• The Event Viewer* - 
START | type eventvwr into the Start Search box | right-click on eventvwr.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view the various logs starting with the Administrative logs.


I noticed you are running Avast. I also found a Zone Alarm firewall kernel-mode driver that is in loaded memory and runs at boot-up and was running at the time of msinfo32:

```
vsdatant	        Zone Alarm Firewall Driver
c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsdatant.sys	
Kernel Driver	Yes	System	Running
```
I also saw that you had a BSOD in May.

I can't read most of the WERCON info because it is encrypted. Please download Live SysInternals AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet to your desktop. Then right-click and run as admin. Save it in ARN format (default). Zip it up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kingjohno (Aug 23, 2008)

From looking at the crashes, most occur in Firefox and Word. This is when I close the program, and it comes up with 'Microsoft Word has stopped working'.

I'm beginning to wonder whether this could be a malware problem, or spyware problem, perhaps something to do with my installation of Vista Ultimate as well?

I can't remember having a BSOD in May...

I've only just installed ZoneAlarm, and this problem started before I installed that.

I can't remember the time the problem with firefox started.

I don't understand the additional info I'm meant to be looking up?

I downloaded the Microsoft Program, and hopefully it's saved the thing properly. 

I've also included a HJT log, just in case it is any use.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## kingjohno (Aug 23, 2008)

I've just noticed that I can't update windows.

Or at least it seems to be erroring.


----------



## kingjohno (Aug 23, 2008)

I've managed to update Windows now.

Although Avast hasn't updated for a while.

One thing, I've sorted Firefox out by uninstalling Java. Apparently one of the addons was stopping it.

I've also uninstalled Snagit 8, which had an icon in Word, although Word is still doing the same thing.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I would still recommend un-installing Zone Alarm as it has a firewall - it is evident in AutoRuns.

Then re-set your Windows firewall:
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | answer UAC prompt - Coninue/enter password | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hilighted) | CLick OK

Please re-test Word.

The AutoRuns ARN file was perfect. WERCON will show you application hangs and allow you to check for solutions. There is nothing for you to look up - just follow my previos post, looking at the top left of WERCON and selecting the various options. There is alot of info there.

JC


----------



## kingjohno (Aug 23, 2008)

I've done the firewall thing.

Nothing's changed.

I can remember that when i installed Adobe CS3 I had to do something with Javascript in the run box. I'm wondering whether it could be this that caused it? 

Otherwise I think it could be malware or something.

I've done the firewall thing, to no effect.

I can't understand what it was that caused this. I could try doing a system restore, but that might do more damage than good.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I tested CS3 about 4 months ago for a user in Vista Support and had no trouble, but he had a 1324 error on the CS3 install itself.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...rror-1324-when-installing-applications-2.html

Performing a system restore would do no harm in that it simply moves the system back in time without touching you personal user profile folders.

The restore creates a restore point prior to reverting to the restore point chosen, so you can always return to where you are now.

RE: Java... have you had any issues since then with Java?

That app crash list by the way goes further back than the 2 months worth of entries there. One of those prior entries was a BSOD, but you may not have know of it if the system restarted.

JC


----------



## kingjohno (Aug 23, 2008)

The CS3 thing was that the installer would close automatically.

I found something when I googled it, it was enabling something to do with Java which enabled it to run.

http://www.adobeforums.com/[email protected]@.3bc3b755/126

I'm really confused as to what I'm meant to be doing with searching for solutions. I've searched and it doesn't seem to do much.

I've sorted out the firefox crashes which was an addon and java being incompatible or something.


----------



## kingjohno (Aug 23, 2008)

FIXED!

Isn't google the most wonderful thing eveer!

http://www.ruthellison.com/2008/03/13/fixing-microsoft-word-2007-crashing-feature/

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That is great news!

A simple registry edit did it.

Sorry for any confusion re: wercon. The only thing that I wonder about are the app crashes you have had besides Word.

Thanks for letting me know about your solution. Appreciated.

Enjoy Office 2007!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

